# cookies too fat and dome shaped



## mrsbushaxe (Jan 8, 2010)

I made a batch of peanut butter chocolate chip oatmeal cookies yesterday from a recipe that came complete with step by step pictures. I followed it exactly but my cookies turned out almost dome shaped and not flat and cookie like like the ones in the picture. 

How can I modify the recipe so I have a flatter more spread out cookies?


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

It would help to see the recipe. How did they taste? If the flavor and texture are where you want, try dropping a smaller amt and flatten before baking. Another technique is to roll in a cylinder and slice off your portions.


----------



## mrsbushaxe (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you! I never thought of flattening them or slicing them. I had dropped them with a scoop like I do regular chocolate chip cookies. I guess the oatmeal is just too dense to spread out on its own.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I personally like when my chocolate chip cookies turn out like that. The secret to making them somewhat fluffy or dome shaped is vanilla pudding. Do you use that in your peanut butter cookies?


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

I would think that it would be flat since the oatmeal is dense..perhaps too much baking soda or leavening agent? I would love to try a peanut butter choc chip oatmeal recipe... can I just add some peanut butter and oatmeal to my favorite choc chip recipe or do I have to modify an ingredient.. I find that oatmeal soaks up any moisture I have in the recipe. I have yet to find a oatmeal cookie recipe that is soft and moist.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

OP...have you tried searching the Quaker Oats site for a recipe? They pretty much wrote the book (pun) on all things oatie. HTH.


----------



## chris.lawrence (Oct 19, 2009)

didn't spread enough; try adding more oil or butter to the mix.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Can we see the recipe...or maybe a link?


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

sometimes, the recipe books have very very tiny errors, so I guess you can also try "customizing" the recipe to whatever suits you best.


----------



## mrsbushaxe (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is the recipe I used.... but they turned out dome shaped and fat.

Mc Mom's: Evil's Oatmeal Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Those cookies are not perfectly flat...more like a small rise of yumminess. Press down with a glass or coffee cup and you'll get flat. You may have to adjust the baking time, tho. OBTW...thx for the link!


----------



## lasnev1 (Feb 15, 2010)

I would cut down on the baking powder or eliminate it altogether. Won't hurt the taste any.


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, these are way over leavened.


----------

